# Hangover :(



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

from pizza







I didn't have a drop of alcohol.What gives you a hangover?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Alcohol


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

lol well done you, what an achievement!dehydration is what gives you a hangover. have fun!


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I didn't drink any alcohol, I'm just saying the pizza I had the night before gave me hangover symptoms


----------



## 16534 (Mar 22, 2006)

for me, Corn. I don't know what it is about corn, but I will suffer from it for at least 2-3 days if I just eat a little bit. Sadly I absolutely love corn and have very little willpower against it.


----------

